# Những phong tục lạ lùng về "chuyện ấy"



## nguyenquynh010906 (7 Tháng chín 2013)

*Những phong tục lạ lùng về "chuyện ấy"*

Những phong tục sex lạ lùng khiến bạn phải "nổi gai ốc".
*1. Công nhận sự trưởng thành bằng cách "ăn da bao quy đầu"*




​Được biết đến như 1 hủ tục man rợ, tục ăn bao quy đầu của người Mardudjara, một dân tộc thiểu số tại Australia khiến bất kể ai cũng phải rùng mình khi nhắc tới. Đây được coi là 1 trong những phong tục sex lạ lùng trên thế giới
Được biết, theo phong tục của người Mardudjara thì để được công nhận sự trưởng thành thì những thanh niên trong bộ tộc sẽ được một người có địa vị trực tiếp cắt bao quy đầu và chia đều cho những thanh niên này ăn.
Ngoài hủ tục này trong văn hóa người Mardudjara còn tồn tại khá nhiều phong tục lạ liên quan tới việc "hành hạ" đại diện cho nam tính của đàn ông nơi đây.
*2. "Lần đầu tiên" phải được thực hiện trước sự chứng kiến của người khác*

_



_​​_Trong phong tục truyền thống của người Columbia thì đêm động phòng phải được thực hiện dưới sự chứng kiến của mẹ cô dâu._​Theo quan niệm của người Columbia thì sự giám sát của người mẹ là rất hữu ích khi vợ chồng trẻ chưa có kinh nghiệm trong tình ái. Người mẹ sẽ ngồi quan sát hai vợ chồng trong đêm tân hôn. Và bà sẽ lập tức đưa ra những chỉ dẫn cần thiết cho đôi uyên ương nếu như cách họ hành động còn vụng về. Có như thế, mối quan hệ giữa hai vợ chồng sẽ được gắn bó chặt chẽ hơn bởi sự đồng điệu trong quan hệ tình dục. Điều này, theo người Columbia, sẽ giúp mối quan hệ vợ chồng được bền chặt và duy trì lâu hơn.

*3. Được phép "quan hệ" với anh em của chồng*
_



_​_Cặp vợ chồng có quyền quan hệ tình dục với anh chị em ruột thịt của bạn đời. Ảnh minh họa_​Một số bộ tộc của các quốc gia Nam Mỹ như Venezuela, Brazil, Bolivia… cho phép cặp vợ chồng có quyền quan hệ tình dục với anh chị em ruột thịt của bạn đời. Điều này đồng nghĩa với việc người chồng có thể công khai quan hệ tình dục với chị, em gái của vợ… Trong khi đó, người vợ lại có thể quan hệ với anh, em trai của người chồng.
Theo quan niệm của những bộ tộc này thì điều đó sẽ thắt chặt thêm mối quan hệ tình cảm giữa anh chị em trong gia đình, và cũng là cách để củng cố mối quan hệ giữa hai vợ chồng.
Chính vì thế, phong tục sex này khiến cho ra đời những đứa con chung cha khác mẹ cùng anh chị em.

*4. Phải trao thân cho 20 người đàn ông mới được phép cưới chồng*


Theo phong tục cổ ở Tây Tạng, các cô gái trước khi kết hôn phải trao thân cho ít nhất 20 người đàn ông. Trong điều kiện dân cư thưa thớt ở vùng này thật khó có thể thực hiện được việc đó. Các cô gái phải đi ra những đường mòn trên núi.
Họ sẽ mất nhiều ngày chờ đợi để tìm gặp những người qua đường, cố hết sức làm người lạ thỏa mãn. Sau đó xin người tình một vật kỷ niệm để chứng minh cho các vị già làng nghiêm khắc rằng "chuyện ấy" đã diễn ra không dưới 20 lần, xét theo số vật kỷ niệm.

*6. Hiến trinh tiết cho trâu*


Nền văn minh Ai Cập cũng đã tạo ra những phong tục, tập quán vô cùng độc đáo mà một trong số đó chính là tục hiến trinh cho trâu. Những con trâu này sau khi được sinh ra sẽ được đưa đến cho các thầy tư tế nuôi nấng một cách vô cùng cẩn thận với chế độ chăm sóc, ăn uống đặc biệt. Khi những con trâu này được 4 tháng tuổi, chúng sẽ được đưa vào một ngôi miếu có tên là miếu Kim Ngưu. Con trâu này sẽ ở đây trong 40 ngày. Và trong thời gian đó, một lễ hiến trinh kì lạ sẽ xảy ra trong chính ngôi đền Kim Ngưu.
Khi con trâu ở trong miếu Kim Ngưu sẽ không có một người đàn ông nào được phép đi vào trong miếu. Chỉ có những người con gái còn trinh tiết mới được phép vào trong miếu và để thực hiện lễ hiến tế trinh tiết cho vị thần đáng kính của họ. Những người con gái này sẽ khỏa thân, đi vào trong miếu và dâng hiến cho con trâu trinh tiết của mình. Lần lượt từng người con gái sẽ làm điều này với một niềm tin sâu sắc rằng họ đang thực hiện nghĩa vụ và trách nhiệm tôn giáo của mình. Bản thân các thiếu nữ Ai Cập cũng luôn coi tập tục hiến trinh này là một điều cao quý và thiêng liêng dành cho họ.

*7. Sau khi chồng chết phải cắt "của quý" đeo lên cổ*
_



_​_Quả phụ sẽ phải cắt “cậu nhỏ” của người chồng quá cố trên cổ. Ảnh minh họa._​Tại một số vùng đất xa xôi của đất nước Tasmania vẫn còn giữ tập tục các quả phụ sẽ phải cắt “cậu nhỏ” của người chồng quá cố, đem phơi khô rồi đeo miết trên cổ như một lá bùa hộ mệnh, cho tới khi tìm được người đàn ông mới để kết hôn. Với chiếc vòng cổ đặc biệt này, quả phụ chỉ được phép nhìn ngắm mà thôi.
Theo quan điểm của những người phụ nữ này, đó là chiếc bùa hộ mệnh và chỉ tháo ra khi tìmđược người đàn ông mới cho đời mình.

*8. Để trưởng thành phải uống tinh trùng của người lớn tuổi*


Để là một người đàn ông trưởng thành của bộ tộc nguyên thủy này, các cậu bé phải rời xa sự chăm sóc của mẹ từ năm lên bảy, sống cùng với những người đàn ông khác trong 10 năm. Suốt 10 năm đó, họ được xăm mình để gột rửa những ô uế trên cơ thể do người phụ nữ để lại trong quá trình sinh đẻ. Cùng vì lý do này, họ thường phải chịu tổn thương, chảy máu mũi và nôn ói do uống rất nhiều nước đường mía.
Quan trọng hơn cả, các nam thanh niên bắt buộc phải uống tinh trùng của những người lớn tuổi hơn. Thứ được cho là tạo nên sức mạnh và giúp con người trưởng thành.

*9. Sau khi lấy chồng mỗi năm được trốn nhà 3 ngày để "quan hệ" với tình cũ*
_



_​_Người dân tộc Bạch ở Trung Quốc có quyền trốn nhà ba ngày mỗi năm để hẹn hò, thậm chí "chung đụng" với tình cũ._​ 
Khi gặp gỡ, hai người sẽ thoải mái trút bầu [url="https://timbanvn.com/forums/87/"]tâm sự[/url], giãi bày phiền muộn nén giữ bấy lâu, hoặc quan hệ tình dục cho thỏa nỗi nhớ nhung trong suốt một năm xa cách. Không ai có quyền can thiệp, oán trách điều này. Hết ba ngày, hai người lại ngậm ngùi chia tay, ai về nhà nấy và tiếp tục cuộc sống hôn nhân hiện tại.

Theo_ TTVN_


----------



## coldwind (6 Tháng một 2014)

*ăn da bao quy đầu --> nổi gai ốc, sợ xanh mắt, khủng hoảng tinh thần quá ad ơi (*


----------



## suydinhduong (7 Tháng một 2014)

phong tục đầu tiên ghê thật, bị cắt thế thì chịu sao nổi, mà đúng trên thế giới lắm phong tục dị thật


----------



## coldwind (8 Tháng một 2014)

suydinhduong đã viết:


> phong tục đầu tiên ghê thật, bị cắt thế thì chịu sao nổi, mà đúng trên thế giới lắm phong tục dị thật


Việt Nam mình vẫn ít nhất nhỉ


----------



## kim_minh (8 Tháng tư 2014)

Ax ghê quá, đúng là cổ hũ mà @@


----------



## tranngoctrang (9 Tháng sáu 2015)

phong tục gì kinh dị vậy ko biết


----------



## boyzamth (4 Tháng tư 2016)

tranngoctrang đã viết:


> phong tục gì kinh dị vậy ko biết



Hi e
Làm quen nhé e, e o đâu vậy
A muốn làm bạn e
fb a:zamboyth@gmail.com
yahoo a: boyzamth
mong e hồi âm


----------

